# Supper J Vermeer Round Baler Net Wrap?????



## OKHay (Jul 28, 2010)

I am thinking about putting net wrap on my Supper J and wondered if the net wrap systems for these balers are any good? I know this was the first Vermeer baler with the net wrap option and wondered if anyone has had any experience with one? Also my baler has a kicker, will net wrap attachment get in the way of the kicker?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Might just want to trade balers. Not sure about Vermeer, but when I was looking to buy a silage special baler, I found plenty that didn't have the bale slice option and adding it was prohibitively expensive as each piece had to be bought as a repair part instead of as a kit.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a 605 SJ that had a bale kicker that was a small chain conveyor with teeth on it.It wouldn't work to have net with that style of kicker.I only had twine on that baler and can't recall if it was an option.I think they changed to the kicker arm in the later SJ's

First net I had on Vermeer was on XL and it left alot to be desired especialy after having M & SM series.

Unless you can find a heck of a deal on a net wrap kit or one off a salvaged baler I would also trade up and get what you want.

The 605 SJ baler was a heck of a baler for its age.


----------



## OKHay (Jul 28, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> I had a 605 SJ that had a bale kicker that was a small chain conveyor with teeth on it.It wouldn't work to have net with that style of kicker.I only had twine on that baler and can't recall if it was an option.I think they changed to the kicker arm in the later SJ's
> 
> First net I had on Vermeer was on XL and it left alot to be desired especialy after having M & SM series.
> 
> ...


My baler has the kicker bar that came on later SJ's. I found a guy with the net wrap system for a thousand bucks. I figure I can get it for $500-$600. Does this sound cheap enough to try it out??


----------

